# About to join the Foursie Club...



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm really excited! Lou, Nola and Dallas's Mom had one last litter and I couldn't resist! I decided on a boy and he should be coming home in a couple of weeks. He has the same parents and I love the folks that have them. They are well cared for, healthy and happy babies. Guess I better get to puppy-proofing. Just thought I would share my excitement.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna, how exciting:chili: a puppy:wub: can't wait to meet him , have you decided on a name?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations, what exciting news! Have you picked out a name? Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Paula & Kim - no name yet, still trying to decide. I would like to keep the same theme of naming him after someplace we've lived but I'm having trouble with that so we might have to go in a different direction. I may have to wait until I see him! My kids think I'm crazy to get a fourth one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Or you could take a quick trip to some place nice for the name.. Hmmm boys name...London, Madrid, Oslo??? So happy for you and your new addition. Can't even imagine 2 much less 4.:w00t:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Donna === this is thrilling news! Congratulations!!! A new puppy!!!! YIPPEEEE!!! PUPPY BREATH!!!! ... ahhh...i am jealous now...HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh so lovely can't wait for the pictures😘. I'm jealous.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations! You are in for the time of your life:chili: Ask me how I know:w00t:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awwwwwweee :wub: A Puppy! So exciting! It's gonna be a loooooong Wait! I hate waiting :smpullhair:
Haha ...funny that the kids think that you are Crazy :w00t: Just tell them that you are the Crazy dog Lady "Covered in Poo" :HistericalSmiley:
I am so excited for you!!!!! 
Maybe you could pick out a boy's name of a place that you would love to go someday :thumbsup:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!

arty: :drinkup: arty:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads. Wow four, it is going to be lively in your house. If you are taking name recommendations, I like Quattro (nickname Q). (If you are a Seinfeld fan, you will remember George wanted to name his future child seven)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone - we've been talking and so far the only ones we've come up with that we both like are Lincoln (for Illinois), Bogart (place where we met) or Beemer in honor of my favorite car!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Now that's some exciting news. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Donna, how exciting! Congrats! I'm still trying to make that leap on a third. It's just SOOO easy with two. I can't even imagine four. 
Btw~loving the names you picked out. It would be hard for me to decide on one. Sometimes I think it's best to make that decision once you have him, whatever it may be, they are all perfect!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My apologies if I am confusing you with someone else, but aren't your dogs mixed breeds? Some sort of Maltese poodle?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> My apologies if I am confusing you with someone else, but aren't your dogs mixed breeds? Some sort of Maltese poodle?


I was wondering the same thing:blink: I hope you are not supporting a Byb.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou's Mom said:


> I'm really excited! Lou, Nola and Dallas's Mom had one last litter and I couldn't resist! I decided on a boy and he should be coming home in a couple of weeks. He has the same parents and I love the folks that have them. They are well cared for, healthy and happy babies. Guess I better get to puppy-proofing. Just thought I would share my excitement.


Ok, I just read your very first post and Dallas was suspose to be from the last litter of a poodle and Maltese. So, she breed the female again. Sorry, this just makes me sad. So many dogs need homes, just today 2 more Maltese from a hoarder were rescued and they are the lucky ones. Thousands probably millions are not so lucky. The only way to end this is to stop supporting the BYB and rescue or buy from a responsible show breeder.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

You are correct, yes they are maltese and poodle mix - Dallas was supposed to be the last litter but due to some health issues she didn't get the mom spayed as planned. She is giving the puppy to me because she knows it will be a good home. I understand the bad feelings for byb but not all of them are bad people some are regular people who love dogs as much as we do. I guess I'm done.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou's Mom said:


> You are correct, yes they are maltese and poodle mix - Dallas was supposed to be the last litter but due to some health issues she didn't get the mom spayed as planned. She is giving the puppy to me because she knows it will be a good home. I understand the bad feelings for byb but not all of them are bad people some are regular people who love dogs as much as we do. I guess I'm done.


You are missing my point. Dogs are euthanized daily, thousands the only way to put an end to this is to support a reputable breeder or a reputable rescue. Responsible owners do not breed their pet, they spay or neuter. Have you read our mission statement?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> I'm really excited! Lou, Nola and Dallas's Mom had one last litter and I couldn't resist! I decided on a boy and he should be coming home in a couple of weeks. He has the same parents and I love the folks that have them. They are well cared for, healthy and happy babies. Guess I better get to puppy-proofing. Just thought I would share my excitement.


:aktion033: Congratz Donna. Please do not let anyone steal your joy  I look forward to seeing more about the new puppy.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

shellbeme said:


> :aktion033: Congratz Donna. Please do not let anyone steal your joy  I look forward to seeing more about the new puppy.


Thanks Shelly - there are several of you who have been very sweet to me and I appreciate it. But since I'm not meeting the standards of the forum, I will take my Mixed Breeds and go elsewhere.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna you need to stay, we have many on SM who have mixed fluffs, I almost got one before Maddie.
I want to see your new addition,:chili:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Thanks Paula & Kim - no name yet, still trying to decide. I would like to keep the same theme of naming him after someplace we've lived but I'm having trouble with that so we might have to go in a different direction. I may have to wait until I see him! My kids think I'm crazy to get a fourth one!


Did you say four fluffs?? :faint::faint::faint::faint: Just joking:HistericalSmiley:
I am soo happy for you and cannot wait to see photos!!!

I only think you are crazy because you don't live next door to me so I can play with all your fluffs!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: <-----four fluffs:aktion033:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwwww congratulations and I can't wait to see puppy pictures. :wub: I had thought I already replied to this but must have forgot to hit SUBMIT.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lou's Mom said:


> Thanks Shelly - there are several of you who have been very sweet to me and I appreciate it. But since I'm not meeting the standards of the forum, I will take my Mixed Breeds and go elsewhere.


If you read the home page, you will see that we are passionate about and do not condone irresponsible breeding and backyard breeding, nor do we support those who have been educated on the consequences yet continue to engage or support those activities. Unfortunately, irresponsible breeding will not stop as long as there are people willing to put money in the pockets of irresponsible breeders. 

And your comment about health problems being the reason the spay was not done is concerning; I certainly hope that wasn't in reference to the mother dog and that she was bred in spite of ongoing health problems. 

This forum is a great resource about responsible breeding, rescue, and health issues. Mixed breeds are welcome - Tessa is a mix that I adopted through a rescue. What this forum does not support is the continued advocacy of irresponsible breeding, and mixing breeds is irresponsible.


----------

